# How Affectionate is Your Poodle?



## LEUllman

Beau is a mini, not a spoo, but he's a total cuddlebug. If he was any more attached to me, I'd be wearing him. And I know I'm not the only one on the forum blessed with a cuddler.

Individual temperament is key, though there does seem to be some agreement that boys tend to be more "attached" than girls.


----------



## Carley's Mom

I have had 3 Boxers and find that my 2 standards are not much differant. They both think that they are lap dogs , as did my Boxers... The differance that I do notice is that my Spoos like to play more, they love to chase balls and play tag with each other. I prefer the Poodles because they don't shed nor do they smell . I love that about them, even wet, there is no doggie smell. The con is all the grooming. You really need to consider how much time you want to devote to grooming, it can become a chore.


----------



## fjm

Poodles are not called velcro dogs for nothing ...

But beware of what you wish for - that attachment may be quite charming when it means you never go to the bathroom without a poodle watching attentively in case you fall down the loo - it can be a bit more worrying when your poodle has a nervous breakdown every time you leave her with someone else for more than a minute or two...


----------



## Indiana

I have two standard females and it seems that the males are a bit more cuddly than females, based on forum members' comments here. My two girls are very athletic, I love to run and they do too! Plus they have tons of energy left over when we get home. They love me, they go wild with happiness when I come home from somewhere or get up in the morning, but they are not always touching me. They love to snuggle in my lap in the evenings though, and to sleep in our bed, snuggled right up to my husband and me. My two are just the right amount of affectionate for me. I think in many ways boxers and poodles are similar; poodles are super smart and they hate to be alone. Obedience training is a must. They do have that coat, but you can keep them trimmed right down if you want, they're really cute with no hair! All legs


----------



## Sookster

What I've noticed working with several standards is the amount of "affection" can vary greatly among lines. I've never owned boxers or cavaliers, so can't really compare to those. However, I can offer a bit of a comparison with Shepherds. 

In my experience, poodles aren't as "needy" or as severely attached to owners as shepherds can be. All the GSD's I've worked with were extremely attached to the owners, to the point of becoming extremely worried and anxious if their owner simply walked away or walked out the door for a few minutes. And it isn't that the poodles don't love you as much, it's just that they are independent enough to be left alone and not panic. (Obviously, there are poodles out there with extreme separation anxiety just like other breeds; however I feel that as a breed, they do not tend to have those sort of attachment issues). 

All of mine have always sought out affection, wanted to be on the couch, and wanted to sleep in the bed. One of my girls can be very independent and doesn't really care if she's in the bed with you or asleep in another room, but she's kind of the extreme example and she still is very affectionate, without being extremely needy (which I don't like in a dog; I want a dog that can entertain themselves and leave me be if I need to be left alone). 

I've heard that males can be more affectionate than females, but can't attest to that as I've never owned a male poodle. 

My advice to you would be to make sure you purchase a poodle out of parents whose personalities you like. Meet the breeders other dogs, try and meet pups from previous litters if possible, and make sure you like the personalities that you see.


----------



## Carley's Mom

fjm, brought up a great point. I did not think nothing of leaving for vacation with my Boxers home alone being cared for by my mom . I would never dream of leaving my Poodles! They would just curl up and die... I have to take them or stay home. Poodle have to be with their people, it is a must for them.


----------



## mvhplank

I'm enjoying my first Standard—he is truly the happiest dog I've ever seen. He likes to cuddle, too, and will drape himself across my lap while I'm trying to work at the computer.

That said, I don't encourage clinging. I want him to be confident enough to be content and unafraid if he must be left alone for awhile, or left in someone else's care. And, on top of that, I hope to show him in obedience, and a clingy dog will have trouble with out-of-sight stays. I want him to feel comfortable, confident, and able to understand that I'll be back.

You'll be doing your veterinarian and groomer a favor if you make sure he doesn't wig out when he can't see you.

So, from the first night, my guy has slept in a crate in the bedroom. I'm sure he'd rather be on the bed, and actually, I wouldn't mind that, except I'm afraid he'd accidentally suffocate the two rat terriers, who both sleep under the covers.


----------



## mom24doggies

I don't have a spoo, but a mpoo and a tpoo. My mini Trev is quite needy and affectionate...as we speak he is on his back with his head pressed into me, sleeping. He will willingly cuddle in my lap, be held on his back like a baby, or wrap his paws around my neck while I carry him about. I've had to work with him on separation anxiety....as a youngster he actually jumped out of an open window (never fear, it was only a couple feet to the ground.) to follow me down the road as I left. He would scream bloody murder when I left him in a room or crated him away from me, and would take quite a while to calm down. He's much much better now, age and the realization that I ALWAYS come back helped. He rarely cries anymore, but he will still try to follow me down the road if he gets out when I'm leaving. (Which is why I almost always shut him into my room in my absence). If he gets out while I am gone, he will sit in the front yard and wait for me. And it's not that he isn't a confident poodle....he is quite confident. He's just very attached to me. It's part of why I love poodles, they need me. I like to be needed. 

My tpoo Raven, on the other hand, while I am most definitely his mama and he follows me around, will cuddle when he isn't distracted (lol), and is quite affectionate, he doesn't have the separation anxiety issues and is generally not quite as clingy. He whines in a crate only when he needs to go potty, not because I left. Maybe it's because I raised him differently....when I got Trev I quit my job shortly afterwards and had about 4 or so months at home with him, he was rarely without me. With Raven though I've worked the whole way through his puppyhood, and while he does come to work with me he stays crated about 75% of the time because I can't watch him and he most definitely needs watching! So he's not following me around constantly. 

Spoos aren't any different. They bond quite tightly....most of the ones that I groom regularly love me almost as much as my own dogs do. One in particular goes bananas when he sees me, he's only 8-9 mo or so and I've groomed him since he was a little baby and I could still cuddle him in my arms lol. Now he's probably 24-25" and starting to fill out, no more cuddling for him! I had to teach him how to put his feet up on the table for me last time, it was too hard to lift him. (Btw, it took me like 5 minutes or less...he was so proud of himself too. Love how smart these guys are!) 

Anyways, I wouldn't worry about them not being affectionate. Of course, every dog is an individual, but as a general rule poodles are very affectionate. Boys especially in my experience. Girls are too, but are a little different.


----------



## PoodleLuv

We have a female standard, and she is my shadow. She follows me everywhere and yes, that includes the bathroom when I'm taking a shower. (She also comes in when I go to the toilet, but I've been discouraging that so she doesn't do it much anymore).

I've had dogs of both sexes, but have no experience with a male standard poodle. Though we are getting one in January so will be able to comment on that soon!

My female spoo is a velcro dog - and she does try to cuddle on my lap. She loves to "hug" too, and is always giving kisses. She was a total star at Christmas yesterday - we had all the family over to our house, and she totally worked the crowd! All the kids were hanging off her and cuddling her and she was so calm and well mannered - not jumping on anybody. Even all the grown-ups who were anti-poodle ("they're a sissy dog") were converted and have started commenting that they wouldn't mind having a poodle or taking Gracie home with them!! 

I just LOVE my spoo girl - can you tell?


----------



## cindyreef

Ive had Shepards, a Golden Retreiver and now a spoo. They were all males and I believe they are generally more affectionate to their owners. Someone here quoted a good saying....Females love you but the males are....in love...with you.

The shepards were very attentive but not as affectionate as the retreiver or the spoo. I dearly loved my Golden Retreiver. He was not a high energy dog but would keep up with the kids when they were little. Then later after the kids grew up, he was very content to lay at our feet. He would follow me everywhere in the house. 

Now I have the spoo Dexter. I never thought I could love a dog this much. When I bought him he was returned to the breeder by the previous owner because he was timid and not keeping up with their 3 small kids! He was 10 wks old! Lucky for me. The breeder told me he was a very friendly fellow but a little laid back. More so than his siblings. VERY lucky for me. I do not lead a very active life but this guy keeps me going. He has LOTS of energy for me, loves fetch and running and playing but I also have gotten SOOOO many compliments on his demeanor. "HE is so good for a 6-7-8 month old." "Very well behaved, isnt he?"
Im telling you this because I think since he was a "little laid back" in comparison to his siblings he is so much easier to handle. I would go crazy with a bundle of uncontrable energy , like the spoo a friend of mine has.
So listen to the breeder and be specific in the temperament you want. A good breeder should match up your preference with you.
Now, this is the only dog we would ever consider bringing with us everywhere. Love the no hair and no smell. The Golden could stay alone all day with no problems but not Dex. He wants to be with us all the time and LOVES LOVES LOVES to cuddle on the couch until he gets hot and moves on...lol. Since he is not a bundle of energy he gets away with allot. Just one look and hubby melts. Never in all my years would I of thought hubby would get this attached. I even catch him wrestling on the floor with him 

I wanted to add that we only crated him during training. He is a restless sleeper and would roll and bang around in his crate at night. I would of needed an enormous crate to keep him happy. He is much happier sleeping freely, stretching out in our bedroom...but he has to get off the bed. He is too big


----------



## cindyreef

Carley's Mom said:


> fjm, brought up a great point. I did not think nothing of leaving for vacation with my Boxers home alone being cared for by my mom . I would never dream of leaving my Poodles! They would just curl up and die... I have to take them or stay home. Poodle have to be with their people, it is a must for them.




Ditto for me. I couldnt of said it better myself.


----------



## Rhett'smom

As has been said personality of the parents play such a big role. Rhett is a mama's boy but has the most outgoing personality to match. But don't let him think that something is amiss in his world when it comes to his " family" the biggest bark and growl will come from him that could scare the bravest individual... DH found out the hard way!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkteaji

Shelton is a spoo and he can be affectionate and not so much. It's really hard to describe his affectionate level in one word. When I call him over, he lowers his head into my chest and leans in and I can pet him for as long as I want an the more I pet him the more he leans in. . But he's not much of a cuddle buddy sometimes as he'll end up going back to his own bed if I want to cuddle with him on my own bed (he'll stay for a couple of minutes). He's affectionate and caring in that he will follow me around 80-90% of the time around the house and loves to just make me laugh (when I laugh, he'll shake his tail and jump around excitedly and circle around an do cute things just to see me laugh and smile more). I don't like too needy dogs that tells me "hey, pay attention to me" constantly. ( this is a personal preference). But with my experience with other poodles that ive babysat for a day or two, they are pretty cuddly and sweet and love being with you without being constant attention seekers.  hope this helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katbrat

Lexi is a snuggle bug, but on her terms. She will follow us around and wants to check out and be a part of what is going on, but she is then ok to go sleep on our bed and take a nap. She does this thing where she will stretch over the ottoman with her back feet barely on the ground and rest her head in your lap and want to be petted. She will jump up in bed at night and paw at you until you pet her, anywhere, she doesn't care. Many nights I have fallen asleep petting her.  When dh is laying on the couch, she will come up to him and just stare at him. He will pat the inside part of the couch and she will almost levitate, all four feet off the floor at once, land on the inside part of the couch and stretch out to be petted. If you stop at anytime before she is ready for you to stop, she makes these soft grrrring noise and will thump her tail at you. That is her signal that you are not done petting her.  It's not like it's even petting her, it's just rubbing a leg, or her belly or an ear, just your hands on her. So while she can be a bit of a brat when I want to love on her, she will be a lover bug when she wants to and I'm ok with that. I know she feels loved and secure and that's what counts.


----------



## MaryLynn

My boy is a standard and on a scale of 1-10, 1 being the less cuddly, and 10 being the most cuddly, he is about an 11.

I am not even kidding. He is my shadow, and foot warmer, and personal jester. He didn't leave my side through a 2h family hike through the feilds woods, and three different Christmases today. He is such an adaptable boy, and he is always ready to go from cuddle to play, or from play to cuddle. I love him so much.


----------



## alienz

I have had minis and after having the standards i like their personality a bit more My two standard girls are very cuddly and want to be everywhere I am they have to be apart of everything that I am into at home. They are shy with strangers at first so I do not have to worry about them jumping up on people My parti girls are very devoted loving and love to be made over


----------



## sarahmurphy

We have 2 males in the family. They are both incredibly affectionate, but well-adjusted enough to be left alone or with someone else for a while. (like a vacation). We made a point of leaving them early with family and friends for brief periods of time, because we could not handle neurotic dogs. 

They are both love bugs, leaning on laps, cuddling, etc, whenever allowed, and both are able to amuse themselves for a while when you need to get something done, so overall, pretty balanced - not too needy, not too independent.

sarah


----------



## Pamela

I have two standards and they couldnt be more cuddly! they follow me from room to room lol - they are very loving and social and cuddle - you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Ruso

Ruso is my first toy poodle and we're in love with each other  (although our relationship is still very short)
By now, Ruso is the perfect companion dog. I've had a yorkshire terrier and a whippet before (all males), and they were very different. My yorkie was very independent; adaptable, stable, perfect for my lifestyle but not cuddly. He had a lot of temperament, very terrier like, no lapdog at all. My whippet had a character more similar to my poodle, but with a difference: he was very anxious. I think that's the main point: Ruso follows me everywhere, he loves to be in my arms or in my lap, or just with me in the room while I'm writing this, but he shows no anxiousness if left alone etc. My whippet cried a lot and have a serious problem with separations and departures. At the same age, I couldn't leave him with my family, for example, if I have to be busy all day; he was quite destructive and nervous. But I have left Ruso with my parents or with my sister with no problems (the only problem is that they want to keep him with them!) I think that the most important thing for a dog is to be stable, well adjusted.
As I've read before, parents mark a difference, as well as blood lines. My breeder told me (she is very sincere) that she has two different character in her lines depending on the sire: more extrovert, active, or more calm and balanced; both been typical poodles, of course: playful, happy, healthy and so on. I chose the "calm line" and I can't be more happy: Ruso is so easy going, so adaptable, so tender, so lovely, so... I could go on and on  Good luck with your new pup!


----------



## .wesss

I will jump on the cuddle bandwagon, too. Jeffrey is a wild man but he loves to cuddle. I think it's how you treat them when they're a puppy. I always cuddled with him and kissed his nose. Now that he's grown up a bit (only a year) he still loves it. When I sit on the floor with my legs open, he will walk in between them and curl up like a ball. 

Poodles are the perfect cuddling dog not only because they're soft and fluffy but because NO SHEDDING. I couldn't think of anything better.


----------



## Anomoley

WOW... you guys are amazing, I never expected three pages of replies the very next day!!

Thank you all so much for taking the time to respond; I'm SUPER EXCITED now, because you've confirmed the poodle as my breed of choice for our next fur baby. I can't even contain the excitement... haha!!! 

Now, it's on to researching breeders. Location is of little importance (more than willing to travel for the right pup); more about finding just the right male pup for us (standard, red is our top preference right now). 

Ahhh... and the fun begins! 

Thank you all again, VERY much appreciated!!!


----------



## Lou

Lou (my female spoo) follows me everywhere! Bathroom too! Hehe she is only 7 months old and she likes to lay next to me with some part of her in contact with me, but she is so big that she doest do laps much, just her head on my lap sometimes, she also gets warn easy, so after a while she goes and lays on the kitchen floor to cool down even though its always 68F in the house (summer and winter) but she almost always has to be within sight of me, and if she hears a door open or close she comes to check on me  fits ne perfectly, not too much in my face, but loving and caring !!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lou

Oh ! Great feet warmer too, and the best thing about her is.... She almost does nothing bad, she is soooo well behaved!! When she does something bad I give her a look or a firm AH-AH and she obeys, no chewing either since day1 i replace it with a toy and command to chew on the toy instead , now she knows better....


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Anomoley

Ah yes, I'm used to my cav always following me into the bathroom. He loves following me into the tub if I let him, too... haha! 

I'm the type of person who's absolutely CRAZY about dogs. I miss my little guys when they're not around, I want to constantly love on them, pet them, hug them, train them, interact with them in one way or another... and when that's reciprocated with similar love and attention, there's just nothing better in the world for me. 

I was SO hopeful poodles would be this way, too! Not sure why so many people out there believe them to be cold and aloof, very strange!

Also meant to wish everyone a very merry Christmas; I'll attach a Christmas photo for you guys, too. Not a poodle, but this is Romeo -- my current velcro dog, attached to me at the hip -- just the way I like it.


----------



## PoodleLuv

Romeo is lovely !!! Love the outfit too...

Hope you guys had a great Christmas!


----------



## Travis

I think a poodle is a great choice! My standard was very affectionate but not clingy. Would she snuggle in bed with you all night? NO, but she would lay there for an hour as long as you were petting her. When you stopped petting her she would then lay in her much cooler doggie bed on the floor. Poodles are also loyal. She would kiss you and give you tons of attention when you just got home but she didn't get underfoot. She would check on you if you left the room, often just by peaking her head in to see if you were there and then lay right outside the door. She was the sweetest dog. I have owned a lot of dogs and I loved her sweet disposition. Poodles, at least my standard had a fearless streak which I also admired. She was not scared of anything. I don't think you can go wrong. I just got a new miniature and she is a cuddle bug and then a terror too!!! I love her as well. She is super high energy so I'll keep you posted on how that goes as she grows! Good luck with your doggie search.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

I only have a toy and mini, both are very intelligent, affectionate and outgoing. Both are very athletic and can easily keep up with larger dogs. Ok so they can't jump as high lol.

My 5lb toy is a lil Napoleon, a master of manipulation, and knows no stranger. She is by my side at almost all times but she has slowed some due to her joint issues, but not a whole lot. She readily rides her bag with me into stores when I decide to take her. She will lay with me all day if I so choose or get up and go on any activity. She has traveled cross country, sled down AK hills(wiped out once lol), gone fishing on the water or shores of Valdez, AK, and camped out really roughed it lol while on our fishing trip. She doesnt care what we do or where we go as long as she can come along. She can do most things big dogs can do.

My 12lb mini is described by her breeder a mini with a std temperament lol. She is the most agile and athletic of the two able to change her footing in mid air to not squish her "big" sister. Most loyal of the two is my constant shadow, and altho they both keep me in their sights at all times she will actually come check on me even when her sister is off manipulating guests. She will attempt to imitate her sister if she can see she can get more attention. She truly is an energetic dog that can turn it off to hang out with us. Another that doesn't care what we do or where we are as long as she can be with us. She has gone cross country, fishing, and camping as well and even scaled a glacier with father. Following wherever he led her with her tail up and wagging. She can out jog her health nut father as well as out move many larger breeds in the group ring, and still have more energy left.

Neither can be left alone unattended since my toy gets into things and my mini tends to runs around and work up an accident on the carpet. If they met someone outside I bet they would leave with them after whispering sweet nothing's into their ears lol. Tramps. They both will do their best to assist YOU in picking them up as well. A lot less work than standards, grooming wise lol! I already complain too much about grooming the mini.. Makes toys look like a walk in he park lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins

My male standard is a Velcro dog... He Has to be as close to me as possible every second. My female will come to get affection when she wants it and will oblige me when I want to cuddle with her but she isn't quite so needy. She does follow me and sleeps in my bed but sleeps at the foot where as Rusty has to be up against me all night.

I love each of their ways of affection... Awesome little personalities 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RmR

Milo has to know where I am at all times. If I'm cooking in the kitchen and I give him something to chew on, he'll go lay on his bed in the living room to do so, but he'll get up every 5 minutes to come and make sure that I am still in the kitchen. When I'm taking a shower, he will park his butt outside of the door and wait for me. 

While he enjoys belly rubs, and will lay against my side in bed or on the couch, he's not much of a cuddler aside from that. He tolerates my hugging and loving for about 10 minutes and then he gets up from my lap. He does like to jump into my arms the minute I get home from work to give me kisses, but that usually lasts about 10 minutes as well. He's still extremely social. He will go up to all the regulars at the park he knows to get petted and wants to say hi to _all_ the dogs at the park (no matter what size.) 
I was slightly disappointed in the beginning (I love lap dogs!), but it is what it is, and I love him to pieces.


----------



## dcyk

Haha, talk about anxiousness. Mack is good when left at home alone. He's usually alone for around 10 hours, and most of what he does is sleep.

If we're at home, and around the living room, we usually have to be in sight of him. He will make sure we're ok, follow us around the house and lying down to look at us when we're doing something in the room.

He always snuggles up when i sit on the floor for him to curl into my lap. Or even on the couch, Once i sit down, he will take a flying leap to jump onto my lap.

He's used to snuggles and hugs now. Used to struggle a bit as a puppy. And nip alot as he grew up. Now he knows better :aetsch:


----------



## BigRedDog

This is a great question! I call my dog a "cupcake dog" because she is a sweet treat and far and away the most responsive and affectionate dog I have ever owned (and that is saying something).
When I was a child I had a stuffed poodle toy that I had on my bed and I loved. Now I have a live one!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

I have to say that Remington is very loving. He is a total cuddle bug. He follows me through the house. And like others have said, they do follow you to potty. Remington believes that this is the best time to give hugs. He also believe that he needs to check on me when I am in the shower. 

Unlike many others on this group, I didn't start off wanting a poodle. In fact I was positive I could find him a better home. But, after a few days, I was so in love with him. He is the best dog I have ever owned... I love him beyond belief.


----------



## ar22dp

I suppose that not all poodles are very affecionate, but our spoo is. Bambi slees in our bed, and oftens falls asleep with his head on my shoulder when were watching a movie that he thinks is booring. He is very keen on sleeping on top of you, and his sieze can make it hard to breath, waking you up in the middle of the night. And when he jumps into the bed and lands on someone its painfull. A smaller poodle would probably be better in that aspect.


----------



## CT Girl

I have a very cuddly toy but from the pictures I have seen on the forum and reading the comments have no fear - you should have no difficulty finding a dog as cuddly and affectionate as your gorgeous boy Romeo. I think it is key to meet the parents or other dogs from the line so you can access their personality for yourself. Even though Swizzle is very attached I nipped separation anxiety in the bud by giving him fantastic stuffed toys or once he had the hang of them a raw bone when I leave. I also socialized him to other people so when we travel and can't be with us he is happy with a relative. I think you will be very happy with your choice of a poodle.


----------



## lee_esh

Phoenix just loves to kiss you, she could pretty much make herself fall asleep if you let continue to kiss you for so long it pretty much seems


----------



## Sawyersmomma

Unfortunately, Sawyer doesn't seem to be too cuddly  He still has moments, but it's not like my american eskimo. He IS getting better though, before he wouldn't even put up with it, now I notice him walking by and stopping at me, expecting me to pet him or give him some love. So there's hope for him 
But I think it depends on the specific dog. I'd suggest spending time with the litter and finding the one that pulls your heartstrings 
Even though mine isn't as cuddly, I've learned to love him for his independence too! And it makes our cuddle times extra special :act-up
Also, I got him at 5 months, and looking back, there were signs he wasn't cuddly when I first saw him. But I already drove 4 hours to get him and there's no way I was coming home without a dog haha
Just spend time petting the dogs, Sawyer would just walk off and not seem to really enjoy it, but you should be able to tell pretty easily.
The good news is he still cuddles at night, always has, sleeps on my bed and loves me petting him til he goes to sleep


----------



## Radar

Our Rusty is especially loving with everyone. He loves to hop up onto our laps and take a nap or just get some pets. Wants to always to be with everyone. I have always had golden retrievers and Rusty is every bit as people loving as my goldens were.


----------



## Jdcollins

Radar said:


> Our Rusty is especially loving with everyone. He loves to hop up onto our laps and take a nap or just get some pets. Wants to always to be with everyone. I have always had golden retrievers and Rusty is every bit as people loving as my goldens were.


Must be a Rusty thing ;-) … My Rusty is the same way... Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusanG

Oh my gosh my female minipoo is a love bug! She is a velcro dog too. (and over the past 30 years, so has every one of my other poodles) Wherever I go, Callie is right there with me. She snuggles every chance she gets and puts her "arms" around us and lies there looking into our eyes. She's a grunter (grunts mean she is happy) and every time we cuddle her she grunts with pleasure. Poodles are great for older couples because as they mature, they will adjust to your life style. That is not to say they are not playful and energetic when you want them to be. They have a great sense of humor too. The only thing I can add is that they are usually one family dogs and many minis are not eager to be petted by just anyone. Not to say they will bite, but rather they will be reserved until they know a stranger better and can trust them. We don't mind that Callie is reserved because she is beautiful and if she went eagerly to a stranger, she might be dognapped.
The best advice is to get a poodle from a reputable breeder, preferably one who has a show bloodline which helps to be sure the dog will be healthy and emotionally stable.


----------



## Jacamar

Panda (spoo) is a real cuddle pumpkin!

If I go upstairs for even a second, he has to come with me. If he is sleeping on the living room floor while Im on the computer and I go to the kitchen, he will get himself up, walk into the kitchen, and go back to sleep at (or on) my feet. laugh I feel bad about that if Im only going to the kitchen for a minute, so I try to sneak in there without him knowing. Then I look back into the living room to see if he's still asleep and he's not there! I look down at my feet and there he is! He's so silent, my nickname for him is "the ghost". 

As I type this, he is sleeping on the floor, about 18 inches behind my chair.


----------



## Lou

Jacamar said:


> Panda (spoo) is a real cuddle pumpkin!
> 
> If I go upstairs for even a second, he has to come with me. If he is sleeping on the living room floor while Im on the computer and I go to the kitchen, he will get himself up, walk into the kitchen, and go back to sleep at (or on) my feet. laugh I feel bad about that if Im only going to the kitchen for a minute, so I try to sneak in there without him knowing. Then I look back into the living room to see if he's still asleep and he's not there! I look down at my feet and there he is! He's so silent, my nickname for him is "the ghost".
> 
> As I type this, he is sleeping on the floor, about 18 inches behind my chair.


Hahaha I try to sneak to, cause I go back and forth from kitchen to living room sometimes and sometimes she looks so sleepy starting to lay down wondering if Im going to stay in the kitchen or not LOL i feel bad hehehe sometimes she will lay in between kitchen and living room (they are connected-open floor plan) as long as she can see me, she may be able to take a nap


----------



## poodlemum82

Basically what this comes down to is a few things A) how the mother of the dog treated the pup from the day it came out of the mother (was she good at feeding him or her, was she good at cleaning him or her 2) how did the breeder treat the puppies (did she or he feed them decent food (this doesn't have to be 400 dollar food, did they get them started on house breaking or did they just put down paper or pee pads (to start off is fine but as they get older they SHOULD be going outside!) Also they shouldn't be around the breeder 24/7 (you don't want this because then you have a puppy who has Anxiety issues (i am sure that their will be times when you will need to leave your puppy alone or with someone eles and the last thing you want is the puppy barking constantly or puking because she or he was taught that it cannot live without you!! (that's what happens to a dog that is DEPENDENT ON YOU (BEEN THERE DONE THAT IT WASN'T GOOD) You want a dog that yes is "affectionate" but not totally "i cannot live without my master or i will just curl up and die" (this is where a crate comes in handy) (ask prospective breeders LOTS AND LOTS of questions BEFORE purchasing a dog like (where do the puppies sleep at night, where did the mother have her litter etc) This is my First Minipoodle (she has shih-tz as well but more poodle and What i find is..YOU will detirme what kind of dog she or he is (by YOUR PARENTING STYLES, HOW you treat the dog, what you feed them, what you do with them and what not) So research the breed, meet prospective breeders and sometimes even a "Mutt" makes a perfectly great dog!! good luck!!


----------



## gharrissc

I've only had a few foster spoos and they have all been very affectionate. My current foster Bella loves to have her ears and muzzle rubbed.


----------



## Lou

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to revive it. I could use some poodle cuddles pictures! It makes me smile!!  who out there LOVES poodle hugs and cuddles? 

My 2 started kinda liking to be petted but didn't like to be too close, boy did that change!!! They are all over me climbing on my lap ...around my neck and Spoo-ning! Haha! Pun intended!!  

























They even lay right next to each other now! Apollo is a rescue and he was like "Miss Lou, please don't get too close when I'm sleeping or I'll make a cranky-moaning-sound and go lay down else where" 
But now he has gotten much better with her being in "his bubble" 








They love naps with momma! They sleep like babies!!!! 
















The also pose right to each other for photos!  I'm do glad they have adjusted so well to each other


----------



## Lou

Jacamar said:


> Panda (spoo) is a real cuddle pumpkin!
> 
> 
> 
> If I go upstairs for even a second, he has to come with me. If he is sleeping on the living room floor while Im on the computer and I go to the kitchen, he will get himself up, walk into the kitchen, and go back to sleep at (or on) my feet. laugh I feel bad about that if Im only going to the kitchen for a minute, so I try to sneak in there without him knowing. Then I look back into the living room to see if he's still asleep and he's not there! I look down at my feet and there he is! He's so silent, my nickname for him is "the ghost".
> 
> 
> 
> As I type this, he is sleeping on the floor, about 18 inches behind my chair.




What about.... Uh... Guys can I have some privacy here? I can't even use the restroom alone! Hehehe ! I can always close the door LOL but what the heck let them chill while I do my make up too


----------



## Charmed

My poodles don't have to follow me into the bathroom, but I used to babysit Australian Shepherds and they had to be right on my heels. It took me a while to get used to the constant staring. One time, when my kids left me "paperless", I sent the Aussie to fetch me a roll. I must have praised him too much, because I was gifted with rolls of toilet paper all day. Got to love those eager to work Aussies!


----------



## Jacamar

My cuddly poodle


----------



## Mahlon

My girl Quinn, she's 11 weeks old now and I've had her a little more than 2 weeks. She's independent and at first only liked to lay touching my leg, but has been letting her affection show through and now loves to come spend time cuddling. At least for awhile then its back to down by my side/leg.

Enjoy  Love me some poodle cuddling!


----------



## SAS

Anomoley said:


> (Didn't think this would get long, but it somehow did... sorry!!)
> 
> I'm in the process of making the final decision on the next pup my husband and I will be getting. So far, from everything I've read and learned about poodles, they'll be an excellent choice for us.
> 
> We're looking primarily at the standards, mainly because after years of having smaller dogs, it'd be a nice change of pace for us to have a bigger, more "rugged" dog for hiking and such.
> 
> The personality of my future dog means a whole lot to me, much more so than looks. If I could find a way to compare/contrast a poodle's personality to that of boxers, shepherds, and cavalier king charles spaniels (all dogs I've had/have), I would be much more aware of what to expect... which would be fantastic for me as I don't like to make decisions blindly.
> 
> I understand poodles are extremely intelligent, which is very exciting for me. However, I keep noticing in different threads/breed info guides that they may not be very cuddly/affectionate with their owners, which is pretty much a deal breaker for me.
> 
> I like my dogs to be "clingy," always be around me, in my lap, sleep with me, cuddle with me... this is exactly what I get from both my cavaliers and have gotten from my boxers, and its what I LOVE about those two breeds. If I could get that same level of affection from a non-shedding, supremely intelligent dog, I'd be in heaven...
> 
> *.. is this a possibility with a standard poodle?
> *
> I do realize each dog is an individual and breeding/lines of a particular dog means a whole lot here as well, but I thought I'd start this thread anyway as more of a general guide, hoping to get some personal experiences. If any of you have noticed personality trends based on color, I'd like to hear about this as well (loving the look of apricots, reds, and browns at the moment -- not sure if this is of any significance).
> 
> Thanks a million, apologies again for the length of this!


Our first spoo (female), was very dignified, confident, loved all people and dogs but kept a distance. She would come near to claim her pets and then retire to the other end of the room for her rest. Our current spoo, is more submissive and extremely affectionate with people. She will sit on my lap if she can fit, lie against my back in bed til it gets too warm, and gaze lovingly into my eyes. They are complete opposites. The breeder of our current dog predicted her personality and said she, of all the litter, most liked to cuddle. She is truely a people dog.

Find a good breeder and ask them about the puppies. Even within a litter there will be variation but a good breeder will see the personalities.


----------



## Lou

She loves her daddy  how sweet eh?








And he does too!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Spoo-ning! Ha!!


----------



## Feelingdoc

I have had the opposite experience of many here...my males have been more aloof and my female clingy. However by aloof I mean not so much a lap dog; but very affectionate and very much my shadow. My female is 80 lbs of baby and often curls up in my lap like a cat...or schooches beside me in my chair. 

I guess I've not done a great job at challenging their intelligence as my dogs are pretty dull in things they do. They just sit, stay, come, etc. They bark about a half minute too long, and they would let a ball fetch its self. They love walks and car rides. They like the bank teller cuz she gives treats. Brushing is always a pleasant time and I get extra kisses. As others have indicated they are always following me from room to room. I however close the bathroom door in their face - guilt free.


----------



## Bellesdad0417

Of my three Spoo's my males have been the lovers while my female was the aloof one.

With our first male Noah he knew the difference between nap time bed and night time bed. He would only come up and snuggle in the bed if it was day light and he would spoon you as long as nap time lasted.

Finn has this wonderful way of showing affection where he will nibble on your ear lob, it tickels like crazy and I probably should stop the behavior but it's to cute.

My female Belle always had to be with you (in the same room) but never really needed to be in your lap.


----------

